# Minnehaha Falls - beautiful frozen waterfall



## MarcusM (Mar 8, 2008)

I went out to Minnehaha Falls this afternoon in Minneapolis. This is a 53 foot waterfall in the middle of the city. It's very pretty in the summer, but I had the pleasure of experiencing it in the winter for the first time today. It is amazingly beautiful. I got behind the frozen falls, and this is some of what I came up with. C&C greatly appreciated!

1. This is what the falls look likes from the outside.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## bake (Mar 8, 2008)

That has to be one of the coolest things I've ever seen!


----------



## BYoung (Mar 8, 2008)

Cool shots, especially the ones from behind the falls. 

I have some falls near where I live and I've always been afraid to walk on the ice near the falls since I know of snow mobiles that broke through, since all the ice is thinner there from the moving water.


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 8, 2008)

bake said:


> That has to be one of the coolest things I've ever seen!



Thanks! It was for me too when I was there. I can't believe the light and colors in there.



BYoung said:


> Cool shots, especially the ones from behind the falls.
> 
> I have some falls near where I live and I've always been afraid to walk on the ice near the falls since I know of snow mobiles that broke through, since all the ice is thinner there from the moving water.



Yea, everything here was absolutely frozen solid. Even the pool at the bottom of the falls was pretty much frozen all the way through, it's only about a foot deep or so anyway.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## MX962 (Mar 9, 2008)

Definatly looks cooler from the inside out, wider angle may have been pretty cool to have in there


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 9, 2008)

MX962 said:


> Definatly looks cooler from the inside out, wider angle may have been pretty cool to have in there



Yea, the widest I have is my 18-55 kit lens. It was hard for me to take off my brand new 50 f/1.4, but you're right...I needed to get some wider shots. I did take a couple at 18mm.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice shots. I really like the capture of the blue ice.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 9, 2008)

Stunning shots, I had been meaning to get over there to shoot this, looks amazing.


----------



## domromer (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow that's crazy. Do people climb them?


----------

